# Firefighter job Munson



## Deep South (Oct 8, 2007)

Thought I would post this in case anyone was interested.

https://jobs.myflorida.com/viewjob.html?optlink-view=view-345717&ERFormID=newjoblist&ERFormCode=any


----------



## Deep South (Oct 8, 2007)

Doesnt look like the link works correctly, but may have some other jobs that fit some of yall.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

This at DOF?


----------



## Deep South (Oct 8, 2007)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=4><SPAN class=formlabel>OCCUPATION PROFILE</TD></TR><TR><TD><SPAN class=formlabel>Working Title:</TD><TD><DIV class=pagetext>FOREST RANGER</DIV></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD></TR><TR><TD><SPAN class=formlabel>Broadband/Class Level:</TD><TD><DIV class=pagetext>FIRE FIGHTERS - Level 1</DIV></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD></TR><TR><TD><SPAN class=formlabel>Broadband/Class Code:</TD><TD><DIV class=pagetext>33-2011-01</DIV></TD><TD><SPAN class=formlabel>Pay Grade/Pay Band:</TD><TD><DIV class=pagetext>BB005</DIV></TD></TR><TR><TD><SPAN class=formlabel>Position Number:</TD><TD><DIV class=pagetext>42002126</DIV></TD><TD><SPAN class=formlabel>Closing Date:</TD><TD><DIV class=pagetext>4/29/2009</DIV></TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><SPAN class=formlabel>Location:</TD><TD vAlign=top><DIV class=pagetext>MUNSON</DIV></TD><TD vAlign=top rowSpan=3><SPAN class=formlabel>County:</TD><TD vAlign=top rowSpan=4><DIV class=pagetext>Santa Rosa County
</DIV></TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><SPAN class=formlabel>Annual Salary Range:</TD><TD vAlign=top><DIV class=pagetext>$24,579.62 - $38,689.82</DIV></TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><SPAN class=formlabel>Announcement Type:</TD><TD vAlign=top><DIV class=pagetext>Open Competitive</DIV></TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><SPAN class=formlabel>Facility:</TD><TD vAlign=top><DIV class=pagetext></DIV></TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=4></TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=4><SPAN class=formlabel>DESCRIPTION:</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=4><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center>*<SPAN style="COLOR: black; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center>*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; COLOR: black; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial">FOREST RANGER*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; COLOR: black; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center>*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; COLOR: black; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial">(WILDLAND FIREFIGHTER)<o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; COLOR: black; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center>*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; COLOR: black; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial">DEPARTMENT OF AGRICULTURE & CONSUMER SERVICES<o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; COLOR: black; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center>*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; COLOR: black; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial">DIVISION OF FORESTRY**<SPAN style="COLOR: black; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial"><o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center>*<SPAN style="COLOR: black; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial"><o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><SPAN style="COLOR: black; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<U><SPAN style="COLOR: black; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial">CONTACT:</U>*<SPAN style="COLOR: black; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="COLOR: black; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="COLOR: black; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial">Mrs. LeeQue McCombs, 850-957-6140, ext. 107<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="COLOR: black; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<U><SPAN style="COLOR: black; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial">MINIMUM REQUIREMENTS:</U>*<SPAN style="COLOR: black; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="BACKGROUND: white; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-AUTOSPACE: ideograph-numeric"><SPAN style="COLOR: black; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="BACKGROUND: white; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-AUTOSPACE: ideograph-numeric"><SPAN style="COLOR: black; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial">In accordance with Florida Statute 633, any person employed in this class must:<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="BACKGROUND: white; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-AUTOSPACE: ideograph-numeric"><SPAN style="COLOR: black; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial"><o></o><P class=MsoListParagraphCxSpFirst style="BACKGROUND: white; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.5in; TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in; TEXT-AUTOSPACE: ideograph-numeric; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1"><SPAN style="COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt; mso-fareast-font-family: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-family: Symbol"><SPAN style="mso-list: Ignore">·<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <SPAN style="COLOR: black; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial">Be a high school graduate or the equivalent, as the term may be determined by the Division of State Fire Marshal of the Department of Financial Services.<o></o><P class=MsoListParagraphCxSpMiddle style="BACKGROUND: white; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.5in; TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in; TEXT-AUTOSPACE: ideograph-numeric; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1"><SPAN style="COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt; mso-fareast-font-family: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-family: Symbol"><SPAN style="mso-list: Ignore">·<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <SPAN style="COLOR: black; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial">Not have been convicted of a felony or of a misdemeanor involving moral turpitude, as the term is defined by law, and must comply with Florida Statute 112.011(2) (b).<o></o><P class=MsoListParagraphCxSpMiddle style="BACKGROUND: white; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.5in; TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in; TEXT-AUTOSPACE: ideograph-numeric; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1"><SPAN style="COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt; mso-fareast-font-family: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-family: Symbol"><SPAN style="mso-list: Ignore">·<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <SPAN style="COLOR: black; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial">Have his/her fingerprints on file with the Division of State Fire Marshal or an agency designated by the Division.<o></o><P class=MsoListParagraphCxSpMiddle style="BACKGROUND: white; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.5in; TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in; TEXT-AUTOSPACE: ideograph-numeric; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1"><SPAN style="COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt; mso-fareast-font-family: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-family: Symbol"><SPAN style="mso-list: Ignore">·<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <SPAN style="COLOR: black; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial">Have a good moral character as determined by investigation under procedure established by the Division.<o></o><P class=MsoListParagraphCxSpMiddle style="BACKGROUND: white; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.5in; TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in; TEXT-AUTOSPACE: ideograph-numeric; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1"><SPAN style="COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt; mso-fareast-font-family: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-family: Symbol"><SPAN style="mso-list: Ignore">·<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <SPAN style="COLOR: black; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial">Be in good physical condition as determined by a medical examination as prescribed by the Division. Such examination may include, but need not be limited to, provisions of the National Fire Protection Association Pamphlet 1582.<o></o><P class=MsoListParagraphCxSpLast style="BACKGROUND: white; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.5in; TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in; TEXT-AUTOSPACE: ideograph-numeric; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1"><SPAN style="COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt; mso-fareast-font-family: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-family: Symbol"><SPAN style="mso-list: Ignore">·<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <SPAN style="COLOR: black; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial">Be a nonuser of tobacco or tobacco products for at least one (1) year immediately preceding application, as evidenced by the sworn affidavit of the applicant.<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="BACKGROUND: white; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-AUTOSPACE: ideograph-numeric"><SPAN style="COLOR: black; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="BACKGROUND: white; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-AUTOSPACE: ideograph-numeric">*<U><SPAN style="COLOR: black; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial">NOTE:</U>*<SPAN style="COLOR: black; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="BACKGROUND: white; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-AUTOSPACE: ideograph-numeric"><SPAN style="COLOR: black; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="BACKGROUND: white; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-AUTOSPACE: ideograph-numeric"><SPAN style="COLOR: black; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial">The incumbent must live within 20 miles of headquarters by the first day of appointment.<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="BACKGROUND: white; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-AUTOSPACE: ideograph-numeric"><SPAN style="COLOR: black; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="BACKGROUND: white; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-AUTOSPACE: ideograph-numeric"><SPAN style="COLOR: black; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial">Florida Statute 633 requires that any person employed in this class obtain a Certificate of Compliance which includes, in addition to the above requirements, satisfactory completion of a fire fighter training program approved by the Division. No employee shall obtain permanent status unless the Certificate is received.<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="BACKGROUND: white; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="COLOR: black; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="BACKGROUND: white; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="COLOR: black; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial">The incumbent must obtain the appropriate Class ?B? Commercial Driver License (CDL) within three (3) months of the appointment date.<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="BACKGROUND: white; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="COLOR: black; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="BACKGROUND: white; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="COLOR: black; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial">The incumbent will be subject to pre-employment, post-accident, reasonable suspicion and random drug testing provisions in accordance with Title 49 CFR Part 382, Federal Highway Administration Rules, effective January 1, 1995.<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="BACKGROUND: white; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="COLOR: black; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="BACKGROUND: white; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-AUTOSPACE: ideograph-numeric">*<U><SPAN style="COLOR: black; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial">JOB DUTIES:</U>*<SPAN style="COLOR: black; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="COLOR: black; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="COLOR: black; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial">This work is in forest fire prevention, detection, suppression and presuppression; providing technical forestry services and information to landowners and wood-using industry representatives; assisting with State lands management; and presenting forestry educational programs.<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="COLOR: black; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="COLOR: black; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial">This individual operates and maintains various kinds of equipment in the suppression of wildfires including engines, bulldozers, transports, and other fire suppression equipment. Investigates wildfire causes, gathers evidence, interviews witnesses, makes recommendations to supervisors, and issues Notifications of Violation where appropriate. Performs fire detection through ground patrol or tower staffing. Investigates smoke complaints, conducts on site inspections of burn authorizations. Intensifies public awareness of wildfires and wildfire damage through fire prevention programs presented in a variety of public forums. Performs wildfire hazard mitigation work. Performs in various capacities, as qualified, within the Incident Command System. Completes appropriate reports associated with wildfire management. Responds to All-Risk Emergency Incidents, as required.<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="COLOR: black; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="COLOR: black; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial">Provides presuppression plowing and burning assistance to private landowners. Provides technical forestry assistance under the supervision of a Forest Area Supervisor or professional Forester which may include: timber inventory assistance on private nonindustrial land; participation in tree seed collection, lifting and planting tree seedlings; and forestry education and environmental education program information for the public and private forest landowners. Assists in public lands management activities such as tree planting, timber marking and inventory, prescribed burning, boundary maintenance, protecting threatened and endangered species, and wildfire protection. Monitors public use and assists the public in utilizing various services and recreation opportunities on State lands. Maintains public facilities such as trails, roads, campgrounds, boat ramps, restrooms and other facilities for user groups on State lands. Operates and maintains other equipment for State lands management purposes such as road graders, dump trucks, loaders, etc.<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="COLOR: black; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="COLOR: black; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial">Performs maintenance and construction activities on fixed facilities and equipment. Makes purchases of materials as needed.<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="COLOR: black; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<U><SPAN style="COLOR: black; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial">THE FOLLOWING BENEFITS ARE INCLUDED:</U>*<SPAN style="COLOR: black; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="COLOR: black; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial"><o></o><P class=MsoListParagraphCxSpFirst style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.5in; TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in; mso-list: l1 level1 lfo2"><SPAN style="COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt; mso-fareast-font-family: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-family: Symbol"><SPAN style="mso-list: Ignore">·<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <SPAN style="COLOR: black; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial">State of Florida Retirement package ? no employee contribution required<o></o><P class=MsoListParagraphCxSpMiddle style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.5in; TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in; mso-list: l1 level1 lfo2"><SPAN style="COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt; mso-fareast-font-family: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-family: Symbol"><SPAN style="mso-list: Ignore">·<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <SPAN style="COLOR: black; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial">10 Paid Holidays annually<o></o><P class=MsoListParagraphCxSpMiddle style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.5in; TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in; mso-list: l1 level1 lfo2"><SPAN style="COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt; mso-fareast-font-family: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-family: Symbol"><SPAN style="mso-list: Ignore">·<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <SPAN style="COLOR: black; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial">104 Hours of Paid Annual Leave annually<o></o><P class=MsoListParagraphCxSpMiddle style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.5in; TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in; mso-list: l1 level1 lfo2"><SPAN style="COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt; mso-fareast-font-family: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-family: Symbol"><SPAN style="mso-list: Ignore">·<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <SPAN style="COLOR: black; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial">104 Hours of Paid Sick Leave annually<o></o><P class=MsoListParagraphCxSpMiddle style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.5in; TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in; mso-list: l1 level1 lfo2"><SPAN style="COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt; mso-fareast-font-family: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-family: Symbol"><SPAN style="mso-list: Ignore">·<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <SPAN style="COLOR: black; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial">Health Insurance for Individual or Family Coverage ? State pays 80% of premium<o></o><P class=MsoListParagraphCxSpMiddle style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.5in; TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in; mso-list: l1 level1 lfo2"><SPAN style="COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt; mso-fareast-font-family: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-family: Symbol"><SPAN style="mso-list: Ignore">·<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <SPAN style="COLOR: black; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial">Life Insurance ? State pays 80% of premium<o></o><P class=MsoListParagraphCxSpMiddle style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.5in; TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in; mso-list: l1 level1 lfo2"><SPAN style="COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt; mso-fareast-font-family: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-family: Symbol"><SPAN style="mso-list: Ignore">·<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <SPAN style="COLOR: black; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial">Additional supplemental insurances available such as dental, vision, etc.<o></o><P class=MsoListParagraphCxSpMiddle style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.5in; TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in; mso-list: l1 level1 lfo2"><SPAN style="COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt; mso-fareast-font-family: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-family: Symbol"><SPAN style="mso-list: Ignore">·<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <SPAN style="COLOR: black; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial">Tax Deferred Medical and Child Care Reimbursement Accounts available<o></o><P class=MsoListParagraphCxSpMiddle style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.5in; TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in; mso-list: l1 level1 lfo2"><SPAN style="COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt; mso-fareast-font-family: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-family: Symbol"><SPAN style="mso-list: Ignore">·<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <SPAN style="COLOR: black; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial">Tax Deferred Savings Program available through payroll deduction<o></o><P class=MsoListParagraphCxSpMiddle style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.5in; TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in; mso-list: l1 level1 lfo2"><SPAN style="COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt; mso-fareast-font-family: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-family: Symbol"><SPAN style="mso-list: Ignore">·<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <SPAN style="COLOR: black; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial">Uniforms provided at no cost<o></o><P class=MsoListParagraphCxSpMiddle style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.5in; TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in; mso-list: l1 level1 lfo2"><SPAN style="COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt; mso-fareast-font-family: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-family: Symbol"><SPAN style="mso-list: Ignore">·<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <SPAN style="COLOR: black; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial">Uniform maintenance allowance annually<o></o><P class=MsoListParagraphCxSpLast style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.5in; TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in; mso-list: l1 level1 lfo2"><SPAN style="COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt; mso-fareast-font-family: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-family: Symbol"><SPAN style="mso-list: Ignore">·<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <SPAN style="COLOR: black; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial">Annual Boot purchase allotment<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="COLOR: black; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="BACKGROUND: white; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-AUTOSPACE: ideograph-numeric">*<U><SPAN style="COLOR: black; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial">SPECIAL NOTES:</U>*<SPAN style="COLOR: black; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<SPAN style="COLOR: black; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial"><o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<SPAN style="COLOR: black; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial">The State of Florida is an Equal Opportunity Employer/Affirmative Action Employer and does not tolerate discrimination or violence in the workplace.*<SPAN style="COLOR: black; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<SPAN style="COLOR: black; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial"><o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<SPAN style="COLOR: black; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial">Applicants requiring a reasonable accommodation, as defined by the Americans with Disabilities Act, must notify the agency hiring authority and/or the People First Service Center (1-877-562-7287). Notification to the hiring authority must be made in advance to allow sufficient time to provide the accommodation.<o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="COLOR: black; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<SPAN style="COLOR: black; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial">Pursuant to Chapter 295, Florida Statutes, veterans and spouses of veterans may receive preference in employment and are encouraged to apply. For applicants claiming Veterans? Preference, please fax your supporting documentation to People First at (904) 636-2627 by the deadline date.*<SPAN style="COLOR: black; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<SPAN style="COLOR: black; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial"><o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<SPAN style="COLOR: black; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial">We hire only US citizens and lawfully authorized alien workers.*<SPAN style="COLOR: black; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------

